# how to rebuild my hp pavilion pc, a646c-b



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am an elderly retired male. I have some but limited knowledge about electronics and computers. My income is limited and my computer is getting slower and slower, like me. I understand it is possible to rebuild it but I would need a step by step guide to do this and suggestions as to where I could get the right parts. Can you help me do this? Bob


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please download and run Everest Home edition (free) then paste your system summary into this forum thread for evaluation

what kind of tasks do you perform with your system ????

http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried to download the program but my system said not to run it, why? I use my computer for email, home finance, Contacts, pictures (lots) and personal records storage. I shop extensively on-line, use ebay. This covers the majority of my time.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm no reason not to run it ????


try this one

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried to do the download but my computer does all sorts of crazy things and I get multiple error messages


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok

*what is the model number on the front panel of your HP computer*


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I get same security warning, cannot verify publisher, message. Don't want to screw up my computer any more than it already is. I want to get you what you need and am grateful for the help. Bob


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

HP Pavilion a646c


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmm

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...822&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=433428&lang=en


kinda bad news ........ you are at the end of what socket 754 had to offer 

if you want more speed ........ you are looking at major upgrade ...... could cost you $500.00 to $600.00


might be able to squeeze to $400.00 maybeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried to copy and paste system info but your system would not let me reply, says my message is too long, what do I do? Bob


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I do not have a problem with cost but will this chassis be suitable to hold what I need or should I just forget it and go for a new outfit and if so what do I get? Bob


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am fairly confident you can reuse your computer case / but if not you may need to add $50.00 to the budget for a new case ...... but try using the HP case first



here is what you will need


ANTEC EA500 earth watts ATX 12v v2.0 500w ul & fcc power supply (refurbished bare product no accessories w/15-day warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) *$37.50 * 
SKU: CB23464 Mfg. Part No: EA500 
More Info View Full 


MSI P35 NEO COMBO-F intel p35 chipset ATX form factor 1xPCI-E(x16)/3xPCI-E(x1)/2xpci/2xddr2/2xddr3 w/sata2,lan(gb),usb 2.0 & audio (refurbished bare product no accessories w/15-day warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer) *$37.69 * 
SKU: CB24371 Mfg. Part No: P35 NEO COMBOF 
More Info View Full


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

GIGABYTE GV-NX85T256HP GeForce 8500GT 256MB DDRIII PCI EXPRESS w/DUAL DVI-I(Retail) (Refurbished w/15-day Warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer)
[ Original Price: $77.90 ] You save $38.90 *$39.00 *

SKU: CA69714 Mfg. Part No: GV-NX85T256HP 
More Info View Full 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116063 >>>>> cpu = *$79.00*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590



*$47.50* with a $10.00 mail-in rebate


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not bad for $250.00 ?????????????



re-use your hard drives and dvd drive ...........

you will need another "retail" copy of win xp home edition . ADD $80.00


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116511


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great info, thank you very much; I will keep you posted on progress and wil probably ask a million questions in between now and completion. Bob


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Linderman,
Would you please review what you have suggested for a rebuild of my HP a646c so I can be sure I have everything I will need. I count only 4 items from your email. Thanks Bob Wall


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Antec Earth watts 500 power supply = $35.50

MSI P35 Neo Combo Motherboard = $37.69

8500Gt Video Card = $39.00

Intel E2200 CPU = $79.00

Corsair Memory sticks 2 x one gig sticks $47.50

Win XP Home Edition = $89.00


all links are above


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Unit Price Savings Total Price 

Update Open Box: MSI P35 Neo2-FR LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 
Model #35 Neo2-FR 
Item #:N82E16813130098R 
Return Policy:Open Box Item Return Policy 
In Stock 
$77.99 $77.99 

Update GIGABYTE GV-NX85T256HP GeForce 8500 GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Model #:GV-NX85T256HP 
Item #:N82E16814125064 
Return Policy:Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
$67.99 $67.99 

Update Antec earthwatts EA500 500W ATX12V v2.0 Power Supply - Retail 
Model #:EA500 
Item #:N82E16817371007 
Return Policy:Limited 30-Day Return Policy 
In Stock 
$89.99 -$30.00 Instant $59.99 

Update CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400 - Retail 
Model #:TWIN2X2048-6400 
Item #:N82E16820145590 
Return Policy:Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy 
In Stock 
Mail-in Rebate

$47.50 $47.50 

Update Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP3 English for System Builders 1 Pack CD - OEM 
Model #:N09-02215 
Item #:N82E16832116511 
Return Policy:Software Return Policy 
In Stock 
$89.99 $89.99 
Subtotal: $343.46


----------



## rwall1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Linderman,
Did I get it right?? Bob


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you forgot Intel E2200 cpu fro $79.00 @ the egg


your cost is going up because you not getting any parts of Mwave / refurb

I take it this is deliberate...... which is your choice and fine just wanted to make sure you knew that ???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes your latest revision is correct ....... add cpu


----------

